

Your job is not to write code - rmason
https://medium.com/@lauraklein/your-job-is-not-to-write-code-d002609b117a

======
nautical
I think there is a big gap between PM and developers , if given a
specification sheet mentioning requirements "CLEARLY" and giving enough time
for testing a developer will deliver the product as specified . Also not
forgetting that there are always very tight development cycles which come as
people at management level over commit promises to clients not understanding
the current team capabilities .

